# Expresiones gestuales populares // Popular gestured expressions



## Víctor Pérez

La comunicación no siempre se basa en el lenguaje hablado o escrito. También conseguimos comunicarnos a través de gestos que van desde los más sencillos hasta los más sofisticados. Y no hablo de las lenguas de señas, dirigidas en principio a las personas sordas, hablo del lenguaje gestual popular, el de toda la vida, como por ejemplo estos, de algunas regiones mediterráneas:

-movimiento leve de atrás hacia delante de la cabeza, que significa *aceptación, afirmación, aprobación*
-movimiento que consiste en frotar las yemas del índice y del pulgar de una misma mano, mirando hacia arriba y con el resto de los dedos cerrados, que significa *dinero*

Así, tengo curiosidad por conocer los diferentes gestos corporales populares, no verbales, utilizados en las distintas regiones del mundo para expresar ideas, sentimientos, argumentos o cualquier otra información. Intuyo que puede existir una cantidad de expresiones gestuales comunes a muchas culturas pero que también otras pueden tener registros y significados diferentes, si no opuestos.

¿Qué gestos expresivos populares se dan en vuestro entorno? 
¿Cuáles otros conocéis de otras regiones o culturas? 
¿Cuáles os han sorprendido más? 
__________________________________________________________________​ 
_Communication is not always based on the spoken or written language. We also communicate through gestures ranging from the simplest to the most sophisticated. And I am not talking about sign language, meanly directed to persons who are deaf, I am talking about sign language people use spontaneously as, for example these in some Mediterranean areas:_

-_slight movement forward back of the head, which means *acceptance, affirmation, approval* _
-_rubbing the finger tips of the index and the thumb of one hand, looking upward, the rest of the fingers being closed, means *money*._
_ 
So, I am curious to know the different popular body gestures, non-verbal, used in different parts of the world to express ideas, feelings, arguments or any other information. I feel that there could be a number of expression gestures common to many cultures but also other ones that may have different meanings, if not opposite. 

Which popular expressive gestures are used around you? 
Which others do you know from other regions or cultures? 
__Which ones have surprised you the most?_


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola estimado Víctor, 

Fue solamente al llegar a Francia, que me di cuenta que hablaba mucho utilizando el cuerpo,(no solamente las manos). Cosa que a veces hace reír a mis amigos. 

Uno de los gestos que más utilizaba; y que la gente no entendía jamás, era el de *señalar las cosas con el mentón:*

-Movimiento de atrás hacia adelante, "apuntando" el mentón en la dirección del objeto que uno quiere señalar  . A veces el movimiento viene acompañado de un movimiento de los ojos y de las cejas  en la misma dirección

Nadie comprendía el gesto. 

Supongo que el lenguaje corporal es casi igual de importante que el lenguaje oral: levantar los pulgares en seña de aprobación, insultar con el dedo medio, fruncir el ceño. o el simple hecho de poner las manos en la cara (o tocarse el mentón) cuando uno piensa... Hay miles (o tal vez es que yo hablo mucho con el cuerpo?)


Nos vemos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muchas gracias por tus aportes, *Dingo*.

Ya había olvidado el del mentón para señalar algo.

También he recordado el tocarse un par de veces la mejilla con la palma de la mano para reprochar al interlocutor o a un tercero su *descaro*.


----------



## ivanovic77

Hay muchas. Las que se me ocurren:

1. Dedo índice contra la sien haciendo un movimiento rotatorio para expresar que alguien está loco.

2. Dedo medio levantado y los otros dedos encogidos con el dorso de la mano hacia el exterior para expresar "Que te den por... ".

3. Besar las puntas de los cinco dedos reunidos en forma de pera, separándose luego la mano de la boca unos 5 ó 10 cm = "cosa buena", "comida sabrosa".

Además de esto, a mí también me interesan otras expresiones extralingüísticas que se hacen con el aparato fonatorio, sobre todo "clicks" e interjecciones muy habituales en España y Latinoamérica que no son frecuentes en culturas más contenidas del norte de Europa.

Por ejemplo, en el sur de España se suele articular un sonido sibilante para llamar la atención de una persona (tsss, tsss).

También es habitual, sobre todo en el sur, que la gente intercale sonidos bilabiales explosivos ("pffff", o "fua") en medio de una conversación, con significados muy diversos; indiferencia, apatía, sorpresa, etc. 

Otra muy frecuente en España es el chasquido de lengua para expresar negación, una especie de clicks palatales rápidos (tsk, tsk, tsk, tsk). En ocasiones, estos chasquidos sustituyen totalmente el lenguaje verbal, sobre todo en el sur de España. Estas interjecciones y clicks creo que no son tan frecuentes en culturas del norte de Europa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias por tu intervención, *Ivanovic*.
Sigo pensando que podríamos catalogar aquí cierta cantidad de gestos expresivos de los más diversos orígenes.

- Para decir *ven* se usa la mano cerrada mirando hacia arriba, moviendo el índice varias veces.

- Para que alguien *se detenga*, se le presenta la mano abierta verticalmente, con la palma mirando hacia él.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I can't speak spanish, so I didn't understand most of the posts, but I found this to be an interesting subject so I wanted to mention a few:

1. bringing all your fingers in one hand together with your fingers upward and then moving your hand up and down indicates "slow down", "take it easy", "wait", or "just a minuite".

2. slapping your chest with the palm of your hand indicates surprise in a negative way; such as someone says "did you know that X had a heart attack", this guesture would mean "oh no, that is terrible, I didn't know that until you told me".

3. holding one hand with an open palm, the other a closed fist, you rub the fist on the palm in circles implys "this is against your will", it's used mostly in terms of either teasing someone (with a freindly face expression) or provking him (with an agressive face expression).

4. if someone of the opposite gender extends his hand to shake yours and you put your hand on your heart (not slapping this time) and slightly tilting your head downwards means "with all due respect, I can't shake your hand but I wish you would consider it shaken".

5. shaking your head left and right generally means no. but if you raise your eyebrows and slightly lift your chin it means "there is no way I'm going to even consider yes, forget about it", sometimes it's a "definite no" if the question was something like "did X come?"

6. if someone asks you to do something and you put your hand on your head while tilting your head a little it means "it is my pleasure, I'll do it happily, you don't have to ask twice"; it comes from a verbal expression which is "you are on my head" meaning that you are very important to me as if I carried you on my head. Another way of expressing this is to point to both your eyes, one after the other; it comes from another verbal expression which is "from both my eyes" which means that I will do what you want even if I had to pull it out of my eyes.

This is what I can think of from the top of my head.


----------



## Outsider

Saludos. He aqui algunos hilos anteriores donde se habló de expresiones gestuales:

French gestures
Paralinguistics/body language
The Gallic shrug vs. the 'oh là là' gesture: are they viewed as typically French?
"Rubbing your hands together in anticipation (of something good)"
Gestures and expressions used to show that somebody is mad
gesture for money in your culture
Use of middle finger outside US


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Mahaodeh said:


> I can't speak spanish, so I didn't understand most of the posts, but I found this to be an interesting subject so I wanted to mention a few:



You are absolutely right Mahaodeh. 

This  is a translation of my last post and a few more things I'm adding 

It was only when I came to France that I realized that I used a lot of non verbal language, not only with the hands but the whole body. And that made (and still makes) laugh my friends 

For example. One of the gestures I used the most and witch no one understood was *pointing things with one's chin 

- *pulling your chin out in the direction of the object you want to point . 

I guess that non verbal language is as important as oral (yesterday I read that 75% of communication between persons is NON ORAL): thumbs up to show approval, insult with your middle finger, to frown... or the simple fact of putting one's hand on your face to show that you are thinking......


----------



## danielfranco

A very particular gesture of young Latinos here in the States is their "What's up?" (informal greeting). They look straight at you, with no sign of affability on their faces, without any change of expression, and then they tilt their head back, thrusting their chin at you, quickly, before returning to the staring phase.
It's a very casual greeting among people who don't really know each other.

But it was rather disconcerting to me when I first arrived to the States from Mexico. Down in Mexico City, the very same gesture meant, "¿qué pedo?". As in, "the hell you lookin' at?"

Several fisticuffs later, I learned to say "what's up?", like any other normal Latino here in the States.

That's it for now.
D


----------



## Broccolicious

Wow - what an interesting thread! I especially love 'you are on my head'.

It took me a few months of living in Spain to understand that slapping your wrist means "it's time to go"; and that extending your thumb and little finger, while keeping the rest of the hand closed, and touching your extended thumb to your lips means "let's have a drink". Both useful, though!

Some people in the UK draw an invisible X over their heart with their finger when they make a promise. I think this is a representation of the children's saying, "Cross my heart and hope to die, kill me if I tell a lie." Similarly, we mime zipping our lips closed (and some people even mime locking them and throwing away the key) to mean that we will keep something a secret.


----------



## jucami

We use those gestures here in the US as well, Broccolicious, although I hadn't heard the second part of the rhyme.  When I was younger, if I wanted to make a promise to a friend, I would offer my outstretched pinky finger and we would hook our pinky fingers together for a moment, with the other fingers curled up in our hands.  The phrase that goes along with the gesture is "pinky swear," but we didn't always say it.  

Also, we have the thumbs-up gesture to mean "excellent" or "great job," but we also use another one for the same meaning: form a circle with the thumb and index finger, point the other three fingers upward, show your palm away from you.  It is not quite as enthusiastic as a thumbs-up, used more to express approval than excitement.  Do you recognize this gesture in other countries as well?


----------



## fran+k

How about giving someone the middle finger? When did we all come to agree it was an offensive sign? People use it all over the world, and I wonder if it really means the same everywhere


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes,

 Por ejemplo, en Francia, si queremos significar que a uno se le va un poco la olla, con el resto de la mano cerrado, hacemos como el ademán de atornillarnos algo, o de darnos pequeños golples en el temporal, con el dedo índice. Se puede ver en Astérix, cuando uno dice “están locos, estos Romanos”, y, si recuerdo bien en dibujos animados estadunidenses, el Pato Lucas y el Bugs Bunny lo hacen también. Así que este gesto se puede encontrar en varios países. Pero nunca he visto a un Español haciendo tal gesto. Supongo que tendrán otros.

Otro ejemplo: en España, cuando uno quiere significar que un sitio sen encontraba lleno “ a tope” de gente levanta las dos manos, palmas hacia él y dedos rígidos, y hace el gesto de tocar varias veces las últimas falanges de los dedos medios con el dedo pulgar, como si palpaba algo. Un gesto algo parecido a éste, en Francia, significarìa que una cosa costa dinero, o que se trata de una persona bastante interesada por cobrar dinero.
No sé si me explico bien.

Y, por qué no, también podríamos intercambiar sobre gestos así de varias nacionalidades o regiones del Planeta 
pero lamento no entender bien inglés .

Un saludo a todos.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes a todos

¡ Creo que he encontrado una página que me parece interesantísima ¡
Aquí la tenéis: *****



¿Podrían hacernos partícipe los amigos de Hispanoamérica y de las demás regiones del Planeta de los gestos propios de su país o de su región? Podría ser útil para los que viajan para evitar confusiones.

Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aire~~Azul said:


> Por ejemplo, en Francia, si queremos significar que a uno se le va un poco la olla, con el resto de la mano cerrado, hacemos como el ademán de atornillarnos algo, o de darnos pequeños golples en el temporal, con el dedo índice. Se puede ver en Astérix, cuando uno dice “están locos, estos Romanos”, y, si recuerdo bien en dibujos animados estadunidenses, el Pato Lucas y el Bugs Bunny lo hacen también. Así que este gesto se puede encontrar en varios países. Pero nunca he visto a un Español haciendo tal gesto. Supongo que tendrán otros.



En España se usa el mismo gesto y también lo he visto en algunos países del Norte de África.



Aire~~Azul said:


> Otro ejemplo: en España, cuando uno quiere significar que un sitio sen encontraba lleno “ a tope” de gente levanta las dos manos, palmas hacia él y dedos rígidos, y hace el gesto de tocar varias veces las últimas falanges de los dedos medios con el dedo pulgar, como si palpaba algo. Un gesto algo parecido a éste, en Francia, significarìa que una cosa costa dinero, o que se trata de una persona bastante interesada por cobrar dinero.



En efecto, en España, ese gesto significa mucho de algo: gente u objetos.
Otro gesto muy utilizado para decir que un lugar está "a tope" de gente es apoyar la yema del pulgar en la parte inferior del mentón, con los otros dedos cerrados, y levantar ligeramente la cabeza hacia arriba.


----------



## miguel64086

Tenía un amigo de Hungría que hacía un gesto bastante particular para decir "si".

El no meneaba la cabeza de adelante para atrás sino que de lado. Pero no the lado como nosotros decimos que no, donde los ojos permanecen en el mismo plano, sino que como un arco, como llevando la oreja hacia su hombro y luego para el otro lado.

Otra cosa, si símbolo muy americano de decir OK, tocándose el dedo pulgar con uno de los otros dedos, tambíen puede significar "oyudo".


----------



## Mate

miguel64086 said:


> Otra cosa, si símbolo muy americano de decir OK, tocándose el dedo pulgar con uno de los otros dedos, tambíen puede significar "oyudo".


¿Ayuda?


----------



## miguel64086

si tu juntas tu dedo índice con el pulgar, podrías estar diciendo OK, siendo que ésas son las letras que tu mano describen, pero al mismo tiempo, gente con mente de alcantarilla podrías pensar que los dos dedos parecen simbolizar un ano (y no, no se me olvidó la ñ)
y los tres dedos restantes los pelos del culo. En realidad, no sé si es broma o no, pero esto me lo han dicho algunos paisanos aca en USA, que se dicen a sus jefes gringos.  El jefe les pregunta "is everything OK?"  Entonces los paisanos responden con ese geste "estamos como el culo!"


----------



## Mate

miguel64086 said:


> si tu juntas tu dedo índice con el pulgar, podrías estar diciendo OK, siendo que ésas son las letras que tu mano describen, pero al mismo tiempo, gente con mente de alcantarilla podrías pensar que los dos dedos parecen simbolizar un ano (y no, no se me olvidó la ñ)
> y los tres dedos restantes los pelos del culo. En realidad, no sé si es broma o no, pero esto me lo han dicho algunos paisanos aca en USA, que se dicen a sus jefes gringos.  El jefe les pregunta "is everything OK?"  Entonces los paisanos responden con ese geste "estamos como el culo!"


Ahora caigo. 

Aquí tenemos muchos sinónimos de culo, pero a pesar de la proximidad con Chile, en la región rioplatense no sabríamos qué quiere decir oyudo. Tal vez sí en la región de Cuyo. 

Muy ilustrativo


----------



## Aire_Azul

Recuerdo que mi abuela, (vivo en el sur de Francia) solìa hacer una equis con las manos e, imitando el vuelo de un pàjaro, nos decìa algo que se puede traducir por "canta, canta, no te creo".
Me parece que en España no es de nada el mismo significado. Ahora, no recuerdo bien si se refiere a un robo o algo asì...

Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## sifueratica

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Uno de los gestos que más utilizaba; y que la gente no entendía jamás, era el de *señalar las cosas con el mentón:*
> 
> -Movimiento de atrás hacia adelante, "apuntando" el mentón en la dirección del objeto que uno quiere señalar  . A veces el movimiento viene acompañado de un movimiento de los ojos y de las cejas  en la misma dirección
> 
> Nadie comprendía el gesto.


 
He visto a mexicanos y centroamericanos que señalan las cosas no con el mentón, sino con los labios, como haciendo pucheros. Me parece algo divertido, nosotros los estadounidenses estamos acostumbrados a señalar con el dedo, aunque sea algo grosero, o con la cabeza.


----------



## miguel64086

Mateamargo said:


> Ahora caigo.
> 
> Aquí tenemos muchos sinónimos de culo, pero a pesar de la proximidad con Chile, en la región rioplatense no sabríamos qué quiere decir oyudo. Tal vez sí en la región de Cuyo.
> 
> Muy ilustrativo


ahora que releo los post... me he dado cuenta de un error garrafal.
He querido decir Holludo, no oyudo. Pues viene de la palabra hollo.
:?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Aire~~Azul said:


> Recuerdo que mi abuela, (vivo en el sur de Francia) solìa hacer una equis con las manos e, imitando el vuelo de un pàjaro, nos decìa algo que se puede traducir por "canta, canta, no te creo".
> Me parece que en España no es de nada el mismo significado. Ahora, no recuerdo bien si se refiere a un robo o algo asì...
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Josiane Aire~~Azul


 
Y recuerdo cuanto me costó entender lo que significaba un gesto que vi unas veces en España : uno agitaba la mano semi cerrada, algo así como si representara el morro de un animal dirigiéndose a otro que acababa de decir algo. Me parece ahora que tiene más o menos la significación que el «pájaro» que imitaba mi abuela. Es decir, no te creo.
¿ Alguién puede confirmar esto? ¿ O tal vez significa cállate?
Para sigificar a uno que se calle, usamos aquí, en Francia el gesto un poco parecido, que me parece común a varios paises:la mano imita un pico que se cierra.

Un saludo a todos.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aire~~Azul said:


> Y recuerdo cuanto me costó entender lo que significaba un gesto que vi unas veces en España : uno agitaba la mano semi cerrada, algo así como si representara el morro de un animal dirigiéndose a otro que acababa de decir algo. Me parece ahora que tiene más o menos la significación que el «pájaro» que imitaba mi abuela. Es decir, no te creo.
> ¿ Alguién puede confirmar esto? ¿ O tal vez significa cállate?



Lo siento, *Josiane*, no consigo visualizar este gesto.



Aire~~Azul said:


> Para sigificar a uno que se calle, usamos aquí, en Francia el gesto un poco parecido, que me parece común a varios paises:la mano imita un pico que se cierra.



En España también se usa el mismo gesto para pedirle a alguien que se calle.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches.

Lamento, Víctor, no saber describir bien ni las cosas muy técnicas, ni las expresiones físicas, así que intenté buscar imágenes de este gesto por medio de la red y encontré sólo un video de la gira que hicieron Joaquín Sabina y Joan Manuel Serrat. En una canción, Sabina se dirija a Serrat cantando “blablablabla” y  juntando un gesto bastante similar al que intenté sin suceso describir. Era en la canción “No hago otra cosa que pensar en ti”, y si uno tenga la paciencia de visionar este video, ya que no puedo poner el enlace, me podría decir si es un gesto común o si corresponden por casualidad éste del video con el que había visto yo. 
Un saludo a todos.

Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aire~~Azul said:


> En una canción, Sabina se dirija a Serrat cantando “blablablabla” y  juntando un gesto bastante similar al que intenté sin suceso describir.



¡Ahora sí lo pesqué, *Josiane*!
Es exactamente el mismo gesto para pedirle a alguien que se calle: 



Aire~~Azul said:


> Para sigificar a uno que se calle, usamos aquí, en Francia el gesto un poco parecido, que me parece común a varios paises:la mano imita un pico que se cierra.



El mismo gesto sirve tanto para reprocharle a alguien de que habla mucho como para exigirle que se calle. En el fondo, la polivalencia del gesto tiene su lógica.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenos dìas.

Gracias, Vìctor,

Entonces, no implica expresamente que el que hace este gesto signifique a su interlocutor que dice tonterìas o mentiras, pero, claro, se puede emplear de esta manera.
Y supongo que se entiende en España tanto con la mano en posiciòn horizontal, como teniéndola un poco levantada. Es lo que me preguntaba.
Aquì, en Francia, no se entenderìa bien, creo. Ademàs, si uno hace asì, se puede suponer que quiere expresar el sentido de "màs o menos".
Me encanta de verdad lo que se descubre aquì. Y me asombra todo lo que podemos intercambiar con este hilo.

Un saludo.

Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches.

Aquì tengo un gesto que se usa en Francia para expresar : «ni eso», segùn varias situaciones como estas:

- No me dieron nada, ¡ni eso!
- No nos queda nada, ¡ni un duro!
- No cuentes que te dé algo más ¡Ni eso!
- 
Se hace con el dedo pulgar , el izquierdo más a menudo, apretándole detrás de los, incisivos y incisivos superiores y chascándole un poco la uña contra los dientes al sacar el dedo de la boca.
No sé si se hace de la misma manera en España o en otros paìses, o si tienen otro gesto para expresar esta idea. Me imagino haciendo este gesto y que no me entiendan los demás... Según lo que pueda significar en España, o Hipanoamérica, puede llevar a confusiones en las cuales prefiero ni pensar...

Un saludo a todos.
Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No recuerdo haber visto este gesto en España, *Josiane*, o quizá muy poco.

Sin embargo, sí que lo he observado mucho en Italia y en Marruecos con el mismo significado que en Francia. Algo así como: ¡al enemigo, ni agua! .


----------



## chics

Hola.

Yo creo que lo más parecido al gesto este de España, como una boca o un pájaro o una mano que mueve un guiñol y que habla blablabla... en Francia es un gesto que se hace con las dos manos, como si uno estuviera tocando la flauta, "pipoler" ¿no?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Merci, Chics,

Oui, j'identifie bien ce geste, bien que cela fasse longtemps que je ne l'ai vu faire par quelqu'un . En général, on ajoute "c'est du pipeau", ce qui signifie:" Ce que tu dis es sans aucune valeur"

Bien à vous!
Que j'aime ce forum!

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## chics

Pues sí, entonces significan lo mismo. Gracias por enseñarme esta expresión en francés.
Merci.


A ver, más gestos que se me ocurren... :

Los dedos índice y corazón, a la vez, se mueven arriba y abajo de la nariz a la boca, sin tocarlas : significa que se a quedado a dos velas, que se come los mocos, que no a conseguido ligar o quedarse con la chica.

El mismo gesto, pero de la boca hacia abajo, a veces sacando la lengua y más descarado aún si se inclina un poco la cabeza hacia abajo : _esto es vomitivo, asqueroso, no me gusta nada_.

Las manos cerradas pero con los índices extendidos y, entre ellos, formando una cruz, como para espantar a un vampiro : _esto (o éste) es repulsivo, fuera, no me gusta nada_.

La mano cerrada excepto los dedos meñique y pulgar, rotando ligera pero ràpidamente en torno al eje del antebrazo : es un gesto que en un anncio de un seguro ou de una mútua, en Francia, significa llamr por teléfono. Aquí es un "ya te llamaré" y por tanto lo contrario, en un contexto de ligoteos significa que la chica le da calabazas, que no quiere quedar con él, que si acaso ya le llámara (aunque todos sabemos que no lo hará, que es para sacárselo de encima).

El índice y el pulgar abriéndose y cerrándose en la parte delantera del cuello : tener o ponerse los huevos por corbata, pasar mucho miedo.

Tocarse con el dedo, o con dos dedos, arriba y abajo desde la sien : haber hecho algo por la patilla, por la cara.

Darse toquecitos con el índice en el lado de la nariz : _este tío ha esnifado_, o generalizando, _está drogado_.

Los dedos índice y corazón dándose golpecitos hacia la boca : _voy/salgo_/_vamos a fumar_, o también _este tío está fumado_.

Mano cerrada con el pulgar que va desde el dedo índice hacia arriba y cara de súplica : _¿tienes fuego?_

Manos cerradas y encaradas, simétricamente, en cada mano se frotan un poco los dedos índice y pulgar : _¿tienes papel de fumar?_

Estirar el brazo hacia arriba y hacer con la mano el gesto de escribir algo : _camarero, por favor ¿me puede traer la cuenta?_

Mano cerrada con el pulgar y el meñique extendidos, el pulgar señala la boca y la mano se acerca y se aleja : beber. El mismo gesto pero con la mano bien vertical, y normalmente acompañado de una cara apropiada, significa que alguien está bebido o beber alcohol.

Dedos de una mano unidos en las puntas, señalando la boca, la mano también hace el gesto de acercarse repetidamente : comer.

Gesto como de espantar una mosca a la altura del vientre : tener problemas digestivos.

Darse golpecitos con la palma de la mano en el vientre : _he comido demasiado, estoy lleno_.

Frotarse el vientre con la palma de la mano : _tengo apetito o tengo hambre_.

Movimiento circular amplio con la palma de la mano, desde debajo del pecho a la parte baja del vientre : embarazo.

Breve giro de la cabeza hacia arriba, como para apartarse un mechón, mirando a alguien : _hola_.

Levantar las cejas mirando a alguien, a menudo acompañado de un ligero movimiento de la cabeza hacia arriba : _hola_.

Sonrisa, a menudo con ligera inclinación de la cabeza : _hola, gracias, adiós._


----------



## Aire_Azul

chics said:


> A ver, más gestos que se me ocurren... :
> 
> *1.* Los dedos índice y corazón, a la vez, se mueven arriba y abajo de la nariz a la boca, sin tocarlas : significa que se a quedado a dos velas, que se come los mocos, que no a conseguido ligar o quedarse con la chica.
> *2.* El mismo gesto, pero de la boca hacia abajo, a veces sacando la lengua y más descarado aún si se inclina un poco la cabeza hacia abajo : esto es vomitivo, asqueroso, no me gusta nada.
> *3.* Las manos cerradas pero con los índices extendidos y, entre ellos, formando una cruz, como para espantar a un vampiro : esto (o éste) es repulsivo, fuera, no me gusta nada.
> *4.* La mano cerrada excepto los dedos meñique y pulgar, rotando ligera pero ràpidamente en torno al eje del antebrazo : es un gesto que en un anncio de un seguro ou de una mútua, en Francia, significa llamr por teléfono. Aquí es un "ya te llamaré" y por tanto lo contrario, en un contexto de ligoteos significa que la chica le da calabazas, que no quiere quedar con él, que si acaso ya le llámara (aunque todos sabemos que no lo hará, que es para sacárselo de encima).
> *5.* El índice y el pulgar abriéndose y cerrándose en la parte delantera del cuello : tener o ponerse los huevos por corbata, pasar mucho miedo.
> *6.* Tocarse con el dedo, o con dos dedos, arriba y abajo desde la sien : haber hecho algo por la patilla, por la cara.
> *7.* Darse toquecitos con el índice en el lado de la nariz : este tío ha esnifado, o generalizando, está drogado.
> *8.* Los dedos índice y corazón dándose golpecitos hacia la boca : voy/salgo/vamos a fumar, o también este tío está fumado.
> *9.* Mano cerrada con el pulgar que va desde el dedo índice hacia arriba y cara de súplica : ¿tienes fuego?
> *10.* Manos cerradas y encaradas, simétricamente, en cada mano se frotan un poco los dedos índice y pulgar : ¿tienes papel de fumar
> *11*. Estirar el brazo hacia arriba y hacer con la mano el gesto de escribir algo : camarero, por favor ¿me puede traer la cuenta?
> *12.* Mano cerrada con el pulgar y el meñique extendidos, el pulgar señala la boca y la mano se acerca y se aleja : beber. El mismo gesto pero con la mano bien vertical, y normalmente acompañado de una cara apropiada, significa que alguien está bebido o beber alcohol.
> *13.* Dedos de una mano unidos en las puntas, señalando la boca, la mano también hace el gesto de acercarse repetidamente : comer.
> *14.* Gesto como de espantar una mosca a la altura del vientre : tener problemas digestivos.
> *15*. Darse golpecitos con la palma de la mano en el vientre : he comido demasiado, estoy lleno.
> *16.* Frotarse el vientre con la palma de la mano : tengo apetito o tengo hambre.
> *17.* Movimiento circular amplio con la palma de la mano, desde debajo del pecho a la parte baja del vientre : embarazo.
> *18.* Breve giro de la cabeza hacia arriba, como para apartarse un mechón, mirando a alguien : hola.
> *19.* Levantar las cejas mirando a alguien, a menudo acompañado de un ligero movimiento de la cabeza hacia arriba : hola.
> *20.* Sonrisa, a menudo con ligera inclinación de la cabeza : hola, gracias, adiós.
> .


 
*¡Waow!* (_Estoy soriendo, levantando las cejas con un ligero movimiento repetido de la cabeza hacia arriba y con cara de asombro y admiración)_​_(ningun dibujito me vale,aquì...)_​ 
Muchísimas gracias, Chics.
El *5*, en Francia, puede significar lo mismo, pero, según la expresión de la cara puede también expresar el enfando, el hecho de estar harto por alguna razón ya mencionada en la conversaciòn.
El *7,* pero, tal vez somos pocos que lo usamos así, puede significar «esto huele a...» (me imagino las confusiones posibles...)
El *8*,*9*,*10*,*12*,*13*,*15*,*16*,*19*, pueden usarse aquí de forma semejante, pero si haces el *10* con sólo una mano dirigiéndote a uno que está en tu grupo, es más bien para preguntarle si tiene efectivo para la cuenta: _«¿Has sacado bastante dinero, o voy yo a sacar?»_
Y, por mi parte, suelo usar el *20* para decir: «_Vale, estoy de acuerdo»._​ 
Ahora no se me ocurre otro, pero de nuevo, te agradezco por tan claras explicaciones, querido Chics.
Un saludo.
Buenas noches.
Josiane Aire~~Azul​


----------



## chics

Aire~~Azul said:


> *7.* Darse toquecitos con el índice en el lado de la nariz : este tío ha esnifado, o generalizando, está drogado.
> 
> 
> 
> El *7,* pero, tal vez somos pocos que lo usamos así, puede significar «esto huele a...»
Click to expand...

Aquí para decir que algo huele realmente mal o que un tema huele a chamusquina, solemos arrugar la nariz. Pero es verdad que tocársela puede ser también que uno sospecha que hay algo turbio en el asunto.


Aire~~Azul said:


> *20.* Sonrisa, a menudo con ligera inclinación de la cabeza : hola, gracias, adiós.
> 
> 
> 
> Y, por mi parte, suelo usar el *20* para decir: «_Vale, estoy de acuerdo»._
Click to expand...

Uy, en España es necesario asentir rápidamente con la cabeza.

21. Amplia sonrisa de oreja a oreja, con leves asentiminientos de cabeza continuos y de vez en cuando arqueos de cejas con cara de interés : _no te entiendo_.

22.Asentimiento breve y rápido de cabeza : _si, vale, de acuerdo, te sigo, te escucho_. Esto es muy importante, ya que si no se hace de vez en cuando, altrnándolo con gestos que vienen a cuento o repetidos a los del interlocutor, onomatopeyas, sonidos, palabras varias e incluso interrupciones, aunque sólo sean de "claro, claro" en España significa que NO te están ni escuchando.

Por teléfono (no se ven los gestos) es también muy importante hacer algún ruidito de vez en cuando como "mmm", "ajá", "sí, ""vale", "de acuerdo", "¡vaya!", "¡ala!", "¡oh!", etc. para demotrar y asegurar al otro que la línea no se a cortado o que no has dejado por ahí encima el teléfono mientras vas a buscarte una cerveza. Mi experiencia me indica que en Francia no es así, y más de una vez me he quedado con el teléfono enfrente de mi cara, como si de una persona se tratara, atónita, preguntando "¿pero hay alguien ahí?".


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Pues sí, entonces significan lo mismo. Gracias por enseñarme esta expresión en francés.
> Merci.
> 
> 
> A ver, más gestos que se me ocurren... :
> 
> Los dedos índice y corazón, a la vez, se mueven arriba y abajo de la nariz a la boca, sin tocarlas : significa que se a quedado a dos velas, que se come los mocos, que no a conseguido ligar o quedarse con la chica.
> 
> El mismo gesto, pero de la boca hacia abajo, a veces sacando la lengua y más descarado aún si se inclina un poco la cabeza hacia abajo : _esto es vomitivo, asqueroso, no me gusta nada_.
> 
> Las manos cerradas pero con los índices extendidos y, entre ellos, formando una cruz, como para espantar a un vampiro : _esto (o éste) es repulsivo, fuera, no me gusta nada_.
> 
> La mano cerrada excepto los dedos meñique y pulgar, rotando ligera pero ràpidamente en torno al eje del antebrazo : es un gesto que en un anncio de un seguro ou de una mútua, en Francia, significa llamr por teléfono. Aquí es un "ya te llamaré" y por tanto lo contrario, en un contexto de ligoteos significa que la chica le da calabazas, que no quiere quedar con él, que si acaso ya le llámara (aunque todos sabemos que no lo hará, que es para sacárselo de encima).
> 
> El índice y el pulgar abriéndose y cerrándose en la parte delantera del cuello : tener o ponerse los huevos por corbata, pasar mucho miedo.
> 
> Tocarse con el dedo, o con dos dedos, arriba y abajo desde la sien : haber hecho algo por la patilla, por la cara.
> 
> Darse toquecitos con el índice en el lado de la nariz : _este tío ha esnifado_, o generalizando, _está drogado_.
> 
> Los dedos índice y corazón dándose golpecitos hacia la boca : _voy/salgo_/_vamos a fumar_, o también _este tío está fumado_.
> 
> Mano cerrada con el pulgar que va desde el dedo índice hacia arriba y cara de súplica : _¿tienes fuego?_
> 
> Manos cerradas y encaradas, simétricamente, en cada mano se frotan un poco los dedos índice y pulgar : _¿tienes papel de fumar?_
> 
> Estirar el brazo hacia arriba y hacer con la mano el gesto de escribir algo : _camarero, por favor ¿me puede traer la cuenta?_
> 
> Mano cerrada con el pulgar y el meñique extendidos, el pulgar señala la boca y la mano se acerca y se aleja : beber. El mismo gesto pero con la mano bien vertical, y normalmente acompañado de una cara apropiada, significa que alguien está bebido o beber alcohol.
> 
> Dedos de una mano unidos en las puntas, señalando la boca, la mano también hace el gesto de acercarse repetidamente : comer.
> 
> Gesto como de espantar una mosca a la altura del vientre : tener problemas digestivos.
> 
> Darse golpecitos con la palma de la mano en el vientre : _he comido demasiado, estoy lleno_.
> 
> Frotarse el vientre con la palma de la mano : _tengo apetito o tengo hambre_.
> 
> Movimiento circular amplio con la palma de la mano, desde debajo del pecho a la parte baja del vientre : embarazo.
> 
> Breve giro de la cabeza hacia arriba, como para apartarse un mechón, mirando a alguien : _hola_.
> 
> Levantar las cejas mirando a alguien, a menudo acompañado de un ligero movimiento de la cabeza hacia arriba : _hola_.
> 
> Sonrisa, a menudo con ligera inclinación de la cabeza : _hola, gracias, adiós._
> 
> *Levantar la mano hacia arriba con la palma hacia la cara y agitarla hacia a dentro -- Ven*
> 
> *Levantar la mana por puesta hacia abajo y agitarla -- vete.*
> 
> *Levantar el dedo índice y meñique hacia alguien -- dudar seriamente de la fidelidad de su cónyuge -- llamarle cabrón*
> 
> *Mirar a alguien y tocarse con dos dedos la parte exterior de la muñeca -- preguntar la hora//indicar a alguien que la hora de hacer algo (irse por norma general).*
> 
> *Tocarse con la palma de la mano el revés de la otra -- Decirle a alguien que se vaya o que hay que irse.*
> 
> *Poner la mano hacia abajo y agitar el dedo índice y corazón alternativamente -- Caminar, andar*
> 
> *Apretar un el lateral del dedo índice con el pulgar -- pedirle a alguien que le dé a un mando a distancia, o preguntar donde está un mando a distancia.*


 
Joder, Chics, que crac. Pongo alguna más, que no sé si se han dicho.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡El que no se haga entender será porque no quiere! ¡Menudo repertorio entre *chics *y *Ant*!

Indispensable, *chics*, poner cara de súplica para pedir fuego, ¡jaja!
¡Muy bueno, *Ant*, lo del mando!
La versión francesa del 10, *Josiane*, también es válida para España: dinerito, dinerito..., con cara de avaricioso.


Algunas más:

- doblar los brazos, cerrar los puños y sacudirlos ligeramente: ¡lo conseguimos!
- lo mismo, pero con un solo brazo: ¡toma ya! (jódete)

- apuntar la frente con el índice: ¡tengo una idea! ¡ya caigo!
- lo mismo pero añadiendo el dedo corazón apuntando la sien: ¡para matarse!

- dedos índice y corazón actuando como unas tijeras: ¡corta el rollo!


----------



## chics

Más :

- hacer con la mano el gesto de estar haciendo botar una pelota de basquet: hacer la pelota.
- mano en forma de cuenco bajo la barbilla, o también puede ser acariciarse la boca y la barbilla con la mano: caerse la baba, estar atontado con algo o alguien.
- señalarse la ojera con el índice y tirar un poco para abajo:_ ojo, atención_.
- señalarse o darse toquecitos debajo de los ojos: _mira_.
- llevarse la palma de una mano detrás de la oreja y levantar el labio superior del lado de esa misma oreja: _no te oigo_.
- la mano acaricia de lado a lado la frente y luego se lanza bruscamente hacia abajo, como para secarse la gotita de sudor y luego tirarla: _uf,_ _me he salvado por los pelos._
- mano cerrada con el índice apuntando al suelo, la mano va un poco arriba y abajo: _aquí._
- brazo estirado hacia arriba, agitando la mano: _¡estoy aquí!_
- los dos brazos estirados hacia arriba, cruzándose y descruzándose: _¡pero no me ves? ¡aquí, aquí!_
- sacudir las dos manos hacia uno mismo, a menudo soplando: _¡qué calor!_
- cruzar los antebrazos y frotarse los brazos arriba y abajo: _tengo frío_

Éste no sé si se ha dicho ya:
- darse golpecitos en la cara con el dorso de la mano: ser un caradura.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Muy bueno *chics*! ¡Estás hecha una maestra en esto de describir gestos!

El de "no te oígo", con el levantamineto de ese labio superior del mismo lado que la oreja, está genial. ¡Todavía me estoy riendo!


----------



## chics

No sé porqué lo hacemos...


----------



## Aire_Azul

chics said:


> No sé porqué lo hacemos...


  Seguramente por sentirnos incomodados de no podernos comunicar bien...
Sé que hago este mismo ademàn, pero no debe ser tan comùn aquì, ya que mis alumnos se parten de risa al verme. O serà por reìrse si piedad de la sordera que va apoderando de mì.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## chics

Decía lo de levantar el labio. ¿Cuando dices "aquí" es en Toulouse?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Sì, en Toulouse.


----------



## chics

Gracias. ¿Y qué hacen allí? igual se dan toquecitos en la oreja y luego hacen que "no" con el dedo, eso hace menos "ch'ti", eein? digo ¿no?

De los gestos que hay de momento ¿todos se entienden en todas partes? y sobretodo ¿se entienden igual o tienen otros significados? Teniendo en cuenta que algunos parten de frases en castellano, como "hacer la pelota"...


----------



## Aire_Azul

Merci merci merci et encore merci, Chics!


Je joins mes félicitations à celles de Víctor sur ce qui est de ton efficacité et de ta clarté pour décrire chaque geste. 

Je suis d’accord avec toi, je crois qu'en France, sauf pour quelques-uns du sud, comme moi, on est fichus de dialoguer des heures les bras sagement croisés.


Quelques petites différences entre France et Espagne :



chics said:


> - señalarse la ojera con el índice y tirar un poco para abajo:_ ojo, atención_.
> - señalarse o darse toquecitos debajo de los ojos: _mira_.


 
*¡Cuidado! Aquí, puede significar “Mon oeil!” es decir « ¡Ni en broma ! »o “No te creo de nada”. Para significar “¡atención! », preferimos levantar de manera teatral el dedo índice, con el pulgar apretando los demàs dedos cerrados.*

Y, claro, el gesto de la pelota no se entenderìa aquì.


chics said:


> - mano cerrada con el índice apuntando al suelo, la mano va un poco arriba y abajo: _aquí._
> - brazo estirado hacia arriba, agitando la mano: _¡estoy aquí!_
> - los dos brazos estirados hacia arriba, cruzándose y descruzándose: _¡pero no me ves? ¡aquí, aquí!_
> - sacudir las dos manos hacia uno mismo, a menudo soplando: _¡qué calor!_
> - cruzar los antebrazos y frotarse los brazos arriba y abajo: _tengo frío. _


Estos gestos tienen en Francia el mismo sigificado que en España

Au lieu de lever un coin de la lèvre supèrieure, la plupart des français se contentent de froncer les sourcils en faisant le même geste de la main derrière l'oreille.

Pour l'anecdote, certains de mes élèves m'avaient dessinée à mon insu, pour illustrer leur dossier sur "la communication non verbale". Ils m’ont dit qu’ils n’avaient eu, avec moi, que l’embarras du choix. 

Une vieille blague: comment rendre un pied-noir*** bègue? Eh! Bien, il suffit de l'obliger à parler les mains attachées dans le dos.

** *pied-noir (_«Français européens d'Algérie» CNTRL_) peut être, je crois remplacé par "italien, espagnol, maghrébin, marseillais, ... Et moi, et moi...

Bien à vous. 
Josiane Aire~~Azul

P.S. :Est-ce que d’autres amis, Latino-Américains ou d’autres régions de la Planète auraient encore d’autres idées ?


----------



## chics

Sí, lo de fruncir el entrecejo aquí también. Pero también puede significar _no comprendo_ o _no estoy de acuerdo_.

¡No es sólo una broma! A mí me dicen lo mismo en Francia, que si me atan las manos me quedo sin hablar. Y en Alemania que, a los mediterráneos, se nos reconoce en los restaurantes porque hablamos con las manos y hacemos ruido con la comida.


----------



## Bien Al Sur!

Bueno, Aca en Argentina tenemos varios gestos:
♫ Con la mano a la altura de la cara separando el dedo pulgar del indice a 5 centimetros 
aproximadamente en un bar o en una casa, estamos pidiendo un "Cortado" (cafe con un poco de leche)
♫ Doblando el brazo derecho, con el antebrazo hacia el frente y "cortandolo" con el brazo izquierdo (apoyando el izquierdo
en ese "angulo" q se forma del derecho) con agresividad... rapidamente significa una expresion muy argenta "TomA!!"
(Me sali con la mia... te gane... Te fue mal)... es bastante rudo, o agresivo, y suele ser un poco mas masculino. Se usa mucho en la cancha, o en
narraciones entre amigos, pero no se realiza demasiado hacia el otro en la cara, sino cuando se habla de el....
♫ POniendo la mano como puño y bajando y subiendo el dedo pulgar significa una expresion tambien MUY de aca q le decimos "minga"...
significa  algo parecido a "No lo hago ni loco...", "No hay chance q lo haga", o "A mi no me pilla", "A mi no me engaña"....
- "Juan dijo que le debes 15 pesos, no 12..." 
- Minga! (No se los doy ni loco!, Le debo menos)
♫ Tocarse el codo con la otra mano, o golpeando el codo contra una superficie, significa
"Tacaño", "Egoista"...
♫ O Imitar una boca con la mano, y abrirla y cerrando como si estuviese hablando 
tambien significa "Cocodrilo", es cuando alguien no quiere pagar algo, o tambien es tacaño, representa a "Tiene un cocodrilo en el bolsillo", q no le deja sacar el dinero
para pagar....

Ya se me ocurriran mas y les cuento!

Un Abrazo desde Buenos Aires...
Vale ♪
"America, Quiero Estar en America del sur...Bien al Sur!"


----------



## Dandee

Bien Al Sur! said:


> ♫ Doblando el brazo derecho, con el antebrazo hacia el frente y "cortandolo" con el brazo izquierdo (apoyando el izquierdo
> en ese "angulo" q se forma del derecho) con agresividad... rapidamente significa una expresion muy argenta "TomA!!"
> (Me sali con la mia... te gane... Te fue mal)... es bastante rudo, o agresivo, y suele ser un poco mas masculino. Se usa mucho en la cancha, o en narraciones entre amigos, pero no se realiza demasiado hacia el otro en la cara, sino cuando se habla de el....
> quote]
> 
> El famoso corte de manga, también usado para expresar un "esto no va a quedar así". Un oficial argentino se lo hizo a los británicos después de la rendición en junio del 82.
> 
> Dandee.


----------



## Bien Al Sur!

Dandee said:


> Bien Al Sur! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ♫ Doblando el brazo derecho, con el antebrazo hacia el frente y "cortandolo" con el brazo izquierdo (apoyando el izquierdo
> en ese "angulo" q se forma del derecho) con agresividad... rapidamente significa una expresion muy argenta "TomA!!"
> (Me sali con la mia... te gane... Te fue mal)... es bastante rudo, o agresivo, y suele ser un poco mas masculino. Se usa mucho en la cancha, o en narraciones entre amigos, pero no se realiza demasiado hacia el otro en la cara, sino cuando se habla de el....
> quote]
> 
> El famoso corte de manga, también usado para expresar un "esto no va a quedar así". Un oficial argentino se lo hizo a los británicos después de la rendición en junio del 82.
> 
> Dandee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, en tono amenazante. Lo usamos en demasiados aspectos
> Saludos compatriota.
Click to expand...


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Vuelvo a esta discusión porque me pareció interesante comentar los ademanes con que se indican el tamaño de los animales y la estatura de los seres humanos en Costa Rica. Para representar cualquier tamaño, sin importar que se trate de hombres o animales, por lo general uso los dedos doblados, formando una especie de escuadra con la mano, colocada a la altura que deseo representar. Siempre me gano un regaño: esa es la forma en que se representa el tamaño de los animales, según dicen.

Pues bien, acá un manual de estilo de gestos a la tica. 

El tamaño de los animales se indica con los dedos juntos y la palma de la mano vuelta hacia el suelo.
La estatura de las personas se indica con la palma extendida, en sentido vertical, casi como cuando se presta juramento pero con una leve inclinación de la mano, formando un ángulo de unos 45º junto con el antebrazo.

¿Cómo se indican el tamaño de los animales y la estatura de los humanos en sus países?

Muchos saludos,


swift


----------



## Aire_Azul

swift said:


> El tamaño de los animales se indica con los dedos juntos y la palma de la mano vuelta hacia el suelo.
> La estatura de las personas se indica con la palma extendida, en sentido vertical, casi como cuando se presta juramento pero con una leve inclinación de la mano, formando un ángulo de unos 45º junto con el antebrazo.



Hola, Swift,
Buenas tardes a todos. 
Pues, en Francia, se indican los tamaños con el mismo ademán.
Una variante puede ser que para indicar un tamaño humano, el ángulo de 45 grados se haga entre los dedos juntos y la palma de la mano. Esto se hace, a mi parecer, cuando el tamaño que se indica es igual o más alto que la persona quien lo indica.
Espero haberlo aclarado un poquito.
Un saludo.
Josiane


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

En Argentina, gracias a nuestra grande influencia italiana, tenemos mucha gestualidad. Se me ocurren tres que hacía mucho mi papá (napolitano):

- "Corte de manga" Explicado ya por otro rioplatense. Esto significa exactamente lo mismo que una mala palabra, es mandar a la m... a alguien y de seguro va a obtener un efecto ofensivo. Carlos Olmedo (un fallecido humorista argentino) lo hacía con mucha gracia en sus sketchs y según cómo y cuándo puede propinarse dicho gesto a alguien de mucha confianza y no surta un efecto ofensivo.

- Morderse el labio inferior. La expresión verbal en argentina es equivalente a decir: "mmmm, qué hambre". Se le dirige a una persona con confianza también (muy poco protocolar) y quiere significar no sólo que no estás de acuerdo con lo que el otro dijo, también con que te parece una barbaridad lo que está diciendo.

- El saludo a la distancia. Como cualquier saludo con las manos, significa "chau" pero el tano de pura cepa lo hace levantando el brazo abriendo y cerrando la mano apoyando sus dedos sobre la palma de la misma mano.

Hay millones, como la del dedo índice levantado y la otra mano apoyada sobre éste formando una T (supongo que es legado deportivo por los referis cuando pinden "tiempo") y significa que el otro debe esperar un poco. También, herencia del rugby cuando el referi pide la repetición en pantalla, se indica un contorno cuadrado con los dos dedos índices para indicar que necesitás la tarjeta (débito-crédito); ésto suele verse en los supermercados, el que se quedó en la fila de la caja está por pagar y el otro quedó en una góndola junto con la tarjeta que tiene que pagar la compra.

Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## JUNIO

Estoy traduciendo un libro sobre lenguaje corporal y entre los gestos ofensivos que se hacen con la mano y/o los dedos, se menciona "el pájaro"(the bird). ¿De qué se trata? El autor dice que es muy conocido, por lo que sobran comentarios...


----------



## miguel64086

En USA, dicen "to show you the bird" o "flickin the bird" para querer decir que te están mostrando el dedo de al medio. Tu sabes, ese donde se muestra el puño cerrado, con sólo el dedo de al medio levantado.

Por si te quedan dudas:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_(gesture)


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

miguel64086 said:


> En USA, dicen "to show you the bird" o "flickin the bird" para querer decir que te están mostrando el dedo de al medio. Tu sabes, ese donde se muestra el puño cerrado, con sólo el dedo de al medio levantado.
> 
> Por si te quedan dudas:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_(gesture)


 
Sería _fuckyou_ eso? (perdón por la palabra).


----------



## miguel64086

Sure, that's what the gesture means.  It could also mean "up yours" as an euphemism for "shove this finger up your ass".


----------



## JUNIO

Ok, muchas gracias. ¿Alguien ha escuchado que se refieran a este gesto como "el pájaro" en español? ¿Cómo podría llamarlo?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Antaño, en españa, se practicaba otra forma de expresar este gesto. Se hacía con la mano abierta y los dedos bien separados, destacando hacia adelante el dedo corazón. En cierto modo, era bastante parecido a un pájaro con las alas desplegadas. 

Recuerdo que a ese gesto le llamábamos "hacer la peseta" (no me preguntes por qué).


----------



## JUNIO

Muy interesante, Víctor. No tenía ni idea... Muchas gracias.

Aunque no podré utilizarlo para mi traducción, porque lo de "hacer la peseta" hoy en día ya no se usa y no es una expresión tan conocida como la "the bird" en inglés.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Junio:

Por mi barrio se le conoce como "hacer una peineta", aunque también es cierto que hay discusión, ya que también se usa lo de la peineta para otros gestos, como un corte de mangas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------

